# New tegu diarrhea help please



## Angie.P. (Aug 15, 2016)

My new tegu finally unburied itself, and I just saw very loose stool, with normal urates. Can this be just stress from shipping or possible diet change? When should I worry/take to vet?


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 15, 2016)

Pictures?


----------



## Angie.P. (Aug 15, 2016)

This is the new baby, if you meant the stool I've already cleaned it, but lightish brown with firm white urate, the rest is very liquid. I'm not sure if they get stress diarrhea or I should just get right to a vet. I'd hate to stress it more if it is not necessarily


----------



## Angie.P. (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's next to send standard ruler. It's burrowed again lol


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm curious too see what everyone thinks. Sounds pretty normal to me though the light brown poop is what my baby Gus poop looked like. If he's eating then I'm sure he's fine. The burrowing is completely normal I would give him two weeks without getting to personal until he feels safe. These guys are interesting reptiles get ready for a lot of interesting behavior!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Every time I've had a reptile give diarrhea its been due to parasites or different foods. If he does it again send a stool to your vet.


----------



## Angie.P. (Aug 16, 2016)

Any advice on proper heating/lighting? I've got the repti sun 10.0 tube that covers 40 inches of the 48 length of my enclosure, and two heat lamps, one 150 watt and the other 75. Is that good?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Your UVB is great. You need to tell us the actual temps of the basking spots ( surface and air ) for us to help you on that.


----------



## Angie.P. (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok glad the uv is good, the temp goes from about 105 on the hot end, to about 72 on the cool end. I was mostly concerned about uvb, since of see a lot of people recommend the power sun and I've got a tube. Really appreciate the help guys! I live only a few miles from where my new tegu was caught in Florida, so I'm trying to replicate those conditions.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 16, 2016)

You want 110 to 115 on the basking spot as the surface temp. If that 105 is air temp that's probably to high but I'm not very familiar with air temps. Cool end temp is actually perfect.


----------



## Angie.P. (Aug 16, 2016)

I can lower my basking lights, the uv is mounted inside the cage. Thank you so much! My new little tegu still won't really eat, but it's been only 3 days so I'm not too worried yet.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 16, 2016)

I would like to add that really like flood Lights as they get the heat you need with only 60 watts and don't dry out substrate like other bulbs.


----------



## Savemygrave (Aug 18, 2016)

Angie.P. said:


> I can lower my basking lights, the uv is mounted inside the cage. Thank you so much! My new little tegu still won't really eat, but it's been only 3 days so I'm not too worried yet.


Our Tegu hid for the best part of a week and hardly ate a thing! It's completely normal. Just replace food often and offer small amounts and fresh water. They're curious little things so will come round  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

